# "Cyprian Prince" (Built1937)



## samdar (Apr 20, 2007)

Would welcome any Information on the Cyprian Prince (3). I know that she was escorted in 1940 ,carrying urgent war stores to Scapa Flow by HMS Exmouth. Any Information would be gratefully received .
Best regards SAMDAR


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

6th April 1941 sunk in air attack at Piraeus


----------



## samdar (Apr 20, 2007)

HI gdynia,Thanks for that bit of Info'. My father was one of the Exmouth's 
crew. samdar


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

CYPRIAN PRINCE (3) was built in 1936 by Furness Shipbuilding Co. at Haverton Hill with a tonnage of 1988grt, a length of 296ft 4in, a beam of 44ft 2in and a service speed of 10 knots. Sister of the Arabian Prince she entered the Mediterranean service in January 1937. In early 1940 she was being escorted by HMS Exmouth when, on 21st January, the latter was torpedoed and sunk by U-22 with heavy loss of life. On 6th April 1941 she was one of four ships sunk by parachute mines dropped by German aircraft at Piraeus during the Allied campaign in Greece. 
An Archaeological Expedition has been set up to locate and identify the present site of HMS Exmouth. For more details about the sinking and for information about the expedition visit www.HMSExmouth.com


----------



## samdar (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re Cyprian Prince (3)*

Hi , Thanks for the Info' K.C.,that puts all the fragments of Info' I have into perspective. Best Regards samdar
====================================
If it aint broke ,don't fix it


----------



## samdar (Apr 20, 2007)

*Cyprian Prince*

My apologies, I meant K.S. samdar


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Samdar
I came across this webpage by accident searching for something else

http://www.probeonmedia.org/page6.htm


----------



## samdar (Apr 20, 2007)

gdynia
That made great reading even though it was cyprian prince(1V) built 1949.She had three name changes,:-1967, Agios Dionisios (Anastassis shipping) Famagusta, 1972, Irene's Wish (Starshine Cia.Naviera S.A. Piraeus. and finally1973, Fulmer Trader (Zeus Enalos Nav. Ltd) Famagusta. !976,Jan 10,Bound forSpezia-Lagos,suffered severe damage in an engine room fire .Towed into Palma de Majorca. Feb14:Sank in tow off Palermo,bound Piraeus for inspection and repairs. Best regards samdar. If it aint broke,don't fix it


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm not sure but I think this is a pic of Cyprian Prince (3). Danube4 has a pic of Cyprian Prince (4) in his gallery, which is definately the one I sailed on.


----------



## samdar (Apr 20, 2007)

you're right K.S. that is cyprian prince (3). samdar

If it aint broke ,don't fix it


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Samdar,

I Sailed on ''Cyprian Prince IV'' on her first voyage as ''Agios Dionisios'' back then, What a Wonderful and profitable Ship. It was the Captains first experience as a Ship Owner and It turned out to be a real adventure. All the Way to USA, Australia, Pacific Islands, B.C. and back. He Made enough Money to Buy another ship and always wondered why it was sold to him in the first place. 
Great Memories and a real eye opener to Business.


----------



## samdar (Apr 20, 2007)

*Cyprian Prince*

Athinai
You mean Cyprian Prince 1V, completed in 1949 for Prlnce ,Furness Withy @ co.
1967,Renamed Agios Dionisios by Anastassis Shipping, Famagusta
1972, Sold to Starshine Cia.Naviera.S.A.Piraeus and renamed Irene's Wish
1973,.Became Fulmer Trader of Zeus Enalios Nav. Ltd Famagusta
1976 Jan 10: Bound Spezia - Lagos, suffered severe damage in an engine room fire . Feb 14: sank,in tow,off Palermo,bound Piraeus for inspection and unlikely repairs.


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Samdar,
Yep, thats the one, Agios Dionisios.


----------

